
The Startups Hiding in UBS, Citigroup and Barclays - boh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-27/man-in-pinstripe-suit-has-13-weeks-to-get-tech-magic-to-barclays?bcomANews=true
======
btown
A counterpoint, lest people think that none of the big banks are innovating:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-28/how-
goldma...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-28/how-goldman-
sachs-became-a-tech-investing-powerhouse)

